# Onkyo Receiver HT-R960 1080p issues



## rhull83 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, so here's my problem...

I purchased the Onkyo HT-S9100THX system about two years ago. For a while now, I have been having issues with the Onkyo Receiver HT-R960 and its 1080p output. The issue is that there IS NO OUTPUT, neither audio or video. I have narrowed it down to the receiver being the problem. I'm having issues with 1080i also but it usually seems to work after a few "clears".

I have already spoken with Onkyo and they will not fix the problem unless I pay them to do it. I would like to try to do it myself so I'm wondering if anyone knows how to fix this problem. Could it be a simple replacement of the HDMI Card? Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rhull83 said:


> Ok, so here's my problem...
> 
> I purchased the Onkyo HT-S9100THX system about two years ago. For a while now, I have been having issues with the Onkyo Receiver HT-R960 and its 1080p output. The issue is that there IS NO OUTPUT, neither audio or video. I have narrowed it down to the receiver being the problem. I'm having issues with 1080i also but it usually seems to work after a few "clears".
> 
> I have already spoken with Onkyo and they will not fix the problem unless I pay them to do it. I would like to try to do it myself so I'm wondering if anyone knows how to fix this problem. Could it be a simple replacement of the HDMI Card? Thoughts?


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If it is the HDMI Board, I am afraid the price of the Board would be far more expensive than what the System is worth. However, if it is working fine on 1080i, I am not so sure it is HDMI Board failure.

Just to make sure I understand this, in the past 1080p worked fine? Also, has the same Display been used the entire time? If it is just with 1080p Output, the only Format that you are losing anything on is Blu-Ray. While you can Upsample other Formats to 1080p, it is not a major difference. While if your TV;s Native Resolution is 1080p and it does not have a great onboard Video Processor it is advantageous to have the AVR send the Display its Native Resolution. That being said, I believe the Onkyo you are using has the Faroudja Video Processor which is not as good as many others out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rhull83 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. If it is the HDMI Board, I am afraid the price of the Board would be far more expensive than what the System is worth. However, if it is working fine on 1080i, I am not so sure it is HDMI Board failure.
> 
> Just to make sure I understand this, in the past 1080p worked fine? Also, has the same Display been used the entire time? If it is just with 1080p Output, the only Format that you are losing anything on is Blu-Ray. While you can Upsample other Formats to 1080p, it is not a major difference. While if your TV;s Native Resolution is 1080p and it does not have a great onboard Video Processor it is advantageous to have the AVR send the Display its Native Resolution. That being said, I believe the Onkyo you are using has the Faroudja Video Processor which is not as good as many others out there.
> ...


Thanks for your input. It is the same display (Sharp Aquos LC-52LE700UN). I purchased them together along with a PS3 and had no issues for over a year. Then one day, the 1080p function just stopped working. I would have to turn the receiver on for 30+ minutes until the 1080p would work again. Like I said, the 1080i function would work fine until recently, where now I have to even let that warm up just to watch my DirecTV. With the receiver removed from the equation, everything works just fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rhull83 said:


> Thanks for your input. It is the same display (Sharp Aquos LC-52LE700UN). I purchased them together along with a PS3 and had no issues for over a year. Then one day, the 1080p function just stopped working. I would have to turn the receiver on for 30+ minutes until the 1080p would work again. Like I said, the 1080i function would work fine until recently, where now I have to even let that warm up just to watch my DirecTV. With the receiver removed from the equation, everything works just fine.


Hello,
I have never heard of such an issue. Hopefully, you are still under Warranty. Really sorry that this is happening to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

